# impossible télécharger apps sur nouveau MacBook



## gosthrider (16 Décembre 2010)

Bien l'bonjour m'ssieurs dames! 

Alors voilà, j'ai eu un PC avec Ubuntu pendant 6 mois qui a passablement foutu le bazar sur mon iPod. (bon je suis pas très doué avec linux...) Bilan j'ai du le réinitialiser.

J'ai craqué la semaine dernière et je me suis repris un macbook. 

Gros soucis: ni le mac, ni l'ipod ne contiennent mes Apps. Je me dis que c'est pas grave, puisque tous mes achats sont enregistrés... Eh ben non! A chaque fois que je tente de téléchargés mes Apps achetés, iTunes me balance "Tous les achats ont été téléchargés pour ce compte" 
C'est pas faux, mais ils ne sont plus sur mon ipod. Et mon macbook et vierge. :mouais:

Donc en fait mon compte iTunes est bien au courant que j'ai acheté pleins de trucs, mais il a pas l'air de comprendre que je les ai plus...

Mon ordinateur est "autorisé" sur le store, mes informations itunes sont justes et j'ai essayé de retélécharger une App déjà achetée, il veut me refaire payer !!!!


----------



## ced68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Si tu as bien paramétré ton compte iTunes sur l'iTunes de ton mac et que tu as bien autorisé ton mac, il n'y a pas de raison que tu payes pour les appli que tu as déjà payé. Par contre, sur iTunes Store tu ne verras jamais marqué "Gratuit" à la place du prix, c'est juste que lors du téléchargement de celle-ci il va te marquer que tu l'as déjà payée et que donc tu ne la payeras pas. 

Par contre, je ne suis pas sur que la fonction "Rechercher les téléchargements dispo" te retélécharge tes applis, mais je pense qu'elle ne va uniquement télécharger les MàJ des applis que tu as sur ton ordi. 

Donc tu peux retélécharger tes applis payantes sans souci (en théorie ). Testes déjà avec une première, et tiens nous au courant !

A+


----------



## gosthrider (29 Décembre 2010)

Okay c'est bon.

En fait il fallait juste mettre iTunes à jour 

Merci pour l'assistance néanmoins. Sujet clos!


----------

